# Treffen im Harz!



## Hupe (30. Juli 2005)

Guten Abend!

Vor kurzem erreichte mich die freudige Nachhricht, dass matze aus Halberstadt sich heute bei ebay ne trialbutze gekauft hat und sich somit der Sucht unterworfen hat. um dies zu gebührend zu feiern entstand in einem wahnwitzigen anfall von spontanität die idee dass man ja mal mit ein paar leuten im harz trialen könnte.

Also wer hat lust inner nächsten Zeit mal im Harz zu trialen?

mir persönlich sagt die verlobungsinsel sehr zu. das ist eine insel aus mehr oder weniger großen steinen die sich in der oker zwischen Goslar und der Okertalsperre befindet.(die straße nebenan heißt B498) 

meldet euch ma! Mit freundlichen Grüßen                          Lars


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. Juli 2005)

Hupe schrieb:
			
		

> ....das ist eine insel aus mehr oder weniger großen steinen die sich in der oker zwischen Goslar und der Okertalsperre befindet.(die straße nebenan heißt B498)...




klingt nach nem wundervollen Platz um einsam zu sterben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (31. Juli 2005)

ja klar! bin dabei! wann denn!? und wo is das!? und wie fahr ich dahin!? fragen über fragen^^


----------



## >Biketrial ASL< (31. Juli 2005)

Aschersleben ist mit nen paar Leutz auch vertreten. Hab allerdings die selben Fragen wie KoXX HanNoVer! Wann? Wo? Wie kommt man hin?
Mfg: >Biketrial ASL<


----------



## Hupe (1. August 2005)

Jo sacht ma, wann ihr zeit habt. diese woche oda das wochenende. am besten wenn das wetter ma einigermaßen trocken is. am besten kommt man dahin, wenn man von goslar aus zur okertalsperre fährt. ich glaub ich fahr da ma hin und mach fotos, wie das am besten klappt. oda wir treffen uns irgendwo in goslar.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. August 2005)

cool! auf der verlobungsjnsel war ich auch schon ein paar mal trialen... wenns nicht gerade regnet ist dort eigentlich ziemlich geil. wann würded ihr denn da hin? in der woche? am we kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. August 2005)

also wir waren da´mindestens schon...so 1000 mal..  ist echt nen traum da... nur leider wohn ich doch jetzt sooooo weit im Norden ...das wird wohl nix... aber Lange wäre bestimmt dabei...EMail ihm mal... [email protected]

see yaa
Marco


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (1. August 2005)

dieses WE kann ich auch net, nächstes dann wahrscheinlich!

@ Henrik, dann lass ma zusammen fahren ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man hinkommt =)


----------



## Hupe (1. August 2005)

also meinentwegn könn wir da auch gern ma in der woche hinfahrn. ich hab bis             20.8. frei. nur vom 7.-11. gehts nich. also leute schreibt ma termine, die euch gefallen würden.

danke marco für die email adresse...ich werd ihm gleich ma schreiben.

bis dann Lars


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (2. August 2005)

Jo Jungs, das wäre mal geil, mit mehreren Leuten zu fahren, aber dazu muss ich erstmal das bike haben, der Mensch von Ebay hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ist ein bisschen zum kotzen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (3. August 2005)

@matze

wann kommtn dein biky an!? wir können uns ja bestimmt n bisschen nach dir richten! mit mehr leuden is doch immer lustiger =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze (Chaka) (3. August 2005)

Jetzt hat sich der Verkäufer gemeldet   , also ich schätze mal diese Woche wirds wohl nicht mehr kommen, aber nächste Woche dann bestimmt. Dann müssten wir mal für nächste Wochen nen Zeitpunkt fest legen!? Die Location steht mit der Verlobungsinsel also schon fest ja?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Hupe (3. August 2005)

juchu! endlich! wurde aber auch langsam mal zeit....nächste woche bin ich wohl irgendwo im urlaub. ab donnerstag bin ich wida da. wenn ihr das voher starten wollt wär top, wenn das nochmal klappen würde!

schöne grüße ich mach nu erstma feierabend!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (4. August 2005)

wie wärs mit nächstem wochenende leute!? =)


----------



## mtb-trialer. (4. August 2005)

ist ein guter termin. hoffe nur das ich bis dahin wieder fit bin! habe mir bei der dm meine decke eines rückenwirbels zertümmert.  aua


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (4. August 2005)

MOin! lasst uns doch alle die tage quasi zum "aufwärmen" ne dicke Trial-Session in Hannover starten!!! Na, wer is dabei!?


----------



## Hupe (4. August 2005)

jau! ich kann aber erst ab nächstem wochenende!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (4. August 2005)

jo, dann nächstes WE hannover cüddy und darauf harz  

ps: gude besserung henrik!


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. August 2005)

jau!!!!!!


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (5. August 2005)

Wir könnten ja auch Montag oder Dienstag Hannover City und am We nochmal Hannover City, wie siehts damit aus?

MfG Matze


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (5. August 2005)

öhh...ja würde auch gehen nur hupe kann dann ja nich und ich glaub henrik och nich oder!?


----------



## Hupe (6. August 2005)

urlaubsplanänderung! ich bin erst nächste woche weg! wie wärs mit dienstag in hannover?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (6. August 2005)

Jau! Dienstag Hannover is sehr gut!  

also, ich würde sagen 12.00 Uhr am Hauptbahnhof vordereingang am ernst august denkmal (unterm Schwanz)!


----------



## Misanthrop (6. August 2005)

könnt ihr das nicht am Ende der Woche machen, wenn ich mein Bike habe, hätte eventuell ein zwei Trialer mitbringen können


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (6. August 2005)

Also von mir aus könnten wir ja Dienstag und am ende der Woche nochmal fahren, was haltet ihr denn davon?

Matze


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (7. August 2005)

jo! auf jeden fall dienstag aber auch! is dein rädchen schon angekommen Matze!?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (7. August 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (7. August 2005)

also, bleibts dann dabei??dienstag 12 h am hauptbahnhof??

wer is dabei?


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (7. August 2005)

Nee, mein bike ist noch nicht da, aber sonntag liefern die ja auch nicht aus, es sollte eigentlich morgen kommen. Dienstag wäre ich dann dabei wenn das bike da ist. 

Matze


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (7. August 2005)

ja alles klar! wird schon hinkommen 

hab meine bremse auch gerade repariert!Jipppppie!


----------



## Hupe (7. August 2005)

jau also ich bin dienstag dabei!um 12 am hbf


----------



## Hupe (8. August 2005)

ok planänderung! also matze hat sein radl heut net bekommen, also wird es wohl hoffentlich morgen da sein. das bedeutet aber, da der postmann wohl etwas später beim matze reinschaut, dass 12 uhr etwas zu früh is.
unsere berechnungen :
postmann: halb 1
matze in WF: 2
lars und matze in hanno :3

fahrt ihr dann trotzdem schon ab 12? dann rufen wir an, wenn wir da sind.
oda trefft ihr euch dann auch erst später, dann rufn weir an, wenn matze hier is.


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (8. August 2005)

ähm...ja dann lass um 3 treffen alle! 

@lars: kommst du auch, wenn matze nich sein rad bekommt??


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (11. August 2005)

Grüß euch, 
da ich ja am Dienstag leider nicht mit fahren konnten, wollte ich mal fragen wie es denn am WE aussieht? Da wollten wir ja auch nochmal fahren? 

Matze


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (11. August 2005)

jo bin dabei!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (11. August 2005)

dann lass mal am samstag treffen! so, gegen elf-zwölf würd ich sagen, da ich um sechs bandprobe habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze (Chaka) (11. August 2005)

Jo, so gegen 11, 12 wäre ok. Wer kommt noch so alles?


----------



## Hupe (11. August 2005)

jau ich bin auch dabei!war top letztes ma!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (12. August 2005)

jo, also felix is auch wieder mit am start und ich denke der henrik auch!!


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (12. August 2005)

also, dann um elf am hauptbahnhof!


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (12. August 2005)

Ok um 11 am Hauptbahnhof! 
@Lars wollen wir dann zusammen fahren? Ich wäre dann so um 10 am Gis, ist das ok?


----------



## KoXX HanNoVer (15. August 2005)

so leude, wann steht denn die nächste session an!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupe (11. Juni 2006)

Servus alle miteinander! Da das Wetter ja mittlerweile wider ganz nett is, könnte man doch eigentlich mal wider mit einigen Leutn im Harz fahrn oder? Wer hat Bock und Zeit? Irgendwann am Wochenende? In der Woche bin ich leider bis 18 uhr anner uni. ich denk hier aus WF könnte ich noch 2 leute mobilisieren. Falls interesse besteht sagt mal Bescheid!
Wenn nich Harz, Hanno wäre auch mal wida nett.


----------



## Matze (Chaka) (11. Juni 2006)

Das hört sich doch gut an, also ich wäre dabei. Bin allerdings jetzt erstmal einen Monat in England, aber danach wäre ich dann am Start. 

Bis dann, Gruß Matze!


----------



## koxxrider (11. Juni 2006)

Hupe schrieb:
			
		

> Servus alle miteinander! Da das Wetter ja mittlerweile wider ganz nett is, könnte man doch eigentlich mal wider mit einigen Leutn im Harz fahrn oder? Wer hat Bock und Zeit? Irgendwann am Wochenende? In der Woche bin ich leider bis 18 uhr anner uni. ich denk hier aus WF könnte ich noch 2 leute mobilisieren. Falls interesse besteht sagt mal Bescheid!
> Wenn nich Harz, Hanno wäre auch mal wida nett.




manno, das ist doch alles zu weit weg 
gibts nicht en paar trialer im westen?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juni 2006)

hey! in hannover seit ihr natürlich alle herzlich willkommen!  wir würden allerdings auch gerne ins okertal kommen... da gibt es ja auch nen paar feine steinchen. wie wärs mit dem we am 24 und 25. ???


----------



## mtb-trialer. (12. Juni 2006)

achne shit! an dem we ist ndm in saalhausen....


----------

